# What does your name mean?



## Mike Baker (26 May 2008)

Just a thread to say what your name on here means 


Mine, Baker, is my last name, which it seems most people on here call me, but not in the 'real' world 


Baker


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2008)

Uhhm ...

I'm a Vern in the Army??

I _think_.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Uhhm ...
> 
> I'm a Vern in the Army??
> 
> I _think_.


:rofl:

That'll do Vern, that'll do.

Baker


----------



## Rodahn (26 May 2008)

Mine stems from a character in a novel I read.... 


(Many moons ago)....


----------



## Greymatters (26 May 2008)

"Give me a word, any word, and I will show you how the root word came from the Greek language..." (Gus, Big Fat Greek Wedding)


----------



## Harley Sailor (26 May 2008)

I ride (well you guess) and I used to sail in the navy.  Now I just instruct, but I don't want to be Harley Instructor. People may want me to instruct them in motorcycles.


----------



## Hawk (26 May 2008)

Hawk, a play on my real life last name. An old supervisor nicknamed me Hawk, and it stuck - as in "Don't start with me, Hawk".


Hawk


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2008)

My Location and my Trade.


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 May 2008)

I'm in the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada (RHFC) and I play the bag pipes... seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (26 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> My Location and my Trade.



A Newfoundland Maple tree tapper?  ;D

Midget


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2008)

:tsktsk:  :mg: 

 ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (26 May 2008)

Celtic - because I am from Cape Breton, which has Celtic roots

Girl - because I am female

I actually just used the same name I've used on another website for years. I hate trying to think up new names.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2008)

Trade and nickname.


----------



## Spanky (26 May 2008)

Spanky:  Nickname since my recruit days in the mid-70s.  (as in the Little Rascals....... not some deviant behav..... hmmmm)


----------



## Jack O. (26 May 2008)

Parody of Captain James Tiberius Kirk from the movie Galaxy Quest, Tim Allen plays an egotistical actor who is borderline megalomaniac, etc.. I'm actually bored with it now, perhaps a change is in order.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 May 2008)

Originally wanted to go to RMC, now stems from the usual line I got at the bar while posted in Kingston: "oh so you're some kind of RMC wannabe eh?"   :


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 May 2008)

I think my name is pretty self-explanitary.  ENGINEERS WIFE.  I lived in Chilliwack in the late 80's, early 90's what do ya expect?  Met gazillions of Engineers, but, I found the best one ;D  I know, I know, sounds cheesy ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (26 May 2008)

x-mo-1979 is a pointless combo of letters and numbers.And has nothing to do with my life.


----------



## ex-Sup (26 May 2008)

I'm a former member of the Lake Superior Scottish...and no one had taken the moniker.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 May 2008)

I'm a guy...........in the PPCLI


----------



## Good2Golf (26 May 2008)

Finally got my wicked slice figured out....


----------



## Yrys (26 May 2008)

The name is the one of my last perso in my favorite MMORPG, so I wouldn't fell lost reading post talking to
me or P.M. adress to [Insert Random Name]  .


The picture is, for anyone wondering ,(quoting from the post that I send you, Mr. Baker)  :

"A pic of iris (flowers) I pick on the net  ,

a bit as a game with the nick I have here, a bit because purple is my favorite colour for the last 10/15 years,
a bit because my ex give me a "laminé" (Flattened ? Picture(Board) ?) of iris by Van Gogh, my favorite painter at the time.
When I received it, I knew that it was something I wanted, just didn't knew it before I received it."


----------



## Dissident (26 May 2008)

I have a way of often finding myself at odd with the trade at large.


----------



## axeman (26 May 2008)

i had a big axe in Bosnia in 94 and made a lot of stuff with it . the section was never without a bench


----------



## Dolphado (26 May 2008)

I actually don't know where I managed to pic up my name but I've had it since I was very young. I think I had thought I had read it was latin for dolphin, which at a later time I had learned that was not the case. But now I;m pretty sure its just a word I made up but I kept it, its very original and I've never seen anyone else with anything even remotely close to it.  Its been my screen name for everything and anything requiring a user name.


----------



## Yrys (26 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> Its been my screen name for everything and anything requiring a user name.



... and your password would be   ?


----------



## RangerRay (26 May 2008)

Since I was in the Rocky Mountain Rangers, and was working as a park ranger when I signed up on here, figured I'd combine my regiment/trade with my name, and presto!


----------



## George Wallace (26 May 2008)

:-[

I guess I broke the rule: "What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas".


----------



## Elwood (27 May 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> x-mo-1979 is a pointless combo of letters and numbers.And has nothing to do with my life.



 ;D I vote this the best story yet.  ;D

I have E - L - W - O - O - D tatood across my knuckles, and I drive a former police car with my brother Jake. We play in a band, you might have heard of them...


----------



## The_Falcon (27 May 2008)

Name of the mascot for a record company (psychopathic records).


----------



## stryte (27 May 2008)

When I joined the site I wasn't sure what to expect or what to use so I stuck with stryte as it was unlikely already taken. I started using stryte back in probably grade 9 when Diablo 1 for PC came out, it was a name I gave to one of my characters. I'll probably change it on here sometime.


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 May 2008)

Ummm,

Medtech (Medical Technician) - definition - "A person trained and certified to appraise and initiate the administration of emergency care for victims of trauma or acute illness before or during transportation of victims to a health care facility." http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/emergency+medical+technician

Student - definition -  a person following a course of study in a school, college, or university
                               a person who makes a thorough study of a subject: a keen student of opinion polls [Latin studens diligent]

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/student

Of course not one person here needed that information to help them grasp my self explanatory name , I'm just bored.   ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ... and your password would be   ?



"Flipper1"


----------



## MikeL (27 May 2008)

I'm skinny so I've been called Skeletor a few times... 

haha

Plus Skeletor on Robot Chicken is coolio,


----------



## Dolphado (27 May 2008)

... and your password would be   ?

LOL  not something I would say on a public forum thats for sure.  I don't even tell my hubby my passwords, I have multiple depending on how secure I need to be and so on and so forth. Surprisingly I don't seem to get them mixed up either. Good retention abilities I guess.


----------



## Richie (27 May 2008)

Just the name I was born with.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 May 2008)

Last name is Stevens, and one of the senior Sappers in my first troop couldn't pronounce my first name, and he liked Cat Stevens (pre-Islamic conversion days).  It spread like measles, 28 years later it still sticks.  Why fight it, there's even a cat paw print painted on my ex-AEV.


----------



## sigtech (27 May 2008)

I am a tech in the signals branch


----------



## Fusaki (27 May 2008)

One day it was pointed out to me that I was a "Wonderbread Wop" - that is - I have Italian heritage, and I look italian, but my personality is as white trash as it comes. It's been said that I'd be likely to eat white Wonderbread in a trailerpark - as opposed to whole wheat bread from Gino's bakery like a goot Italian boy would eat. I've also been called "The Rock and Roll Dago."

Hows that for SHARP qualified?  ;D


----------



## muffin (27 May 2008)

muffin...

Was a nickname in High School (well... muffins)... and since turning Dirty Civi my hubby is always giving me the : "awwww muffin!" 

Funny enough, I got a fax at work once from a coworker in another Dept addressed to Muffalicious ... and the clerk was walking around asking "Are you muffalicious?"

....speaking of SHARP training.... 

 ;D


----------



## observor 69 (27 May 2008)

Best posting I ever had, in the 60's single and the second time in the 80's married. 
I think most who spent time in Baden have great memories of the place.
Combat camera provided the photo.


----------



## kincanucks (27 May 2008)

Kin - used to live in Kingston ON
canucks - long time fan of the Vancouver Canucks.


----------



## big_castor (27 May 2008)

I like neatly organized books but I despise the Library of Congress !


----------



## Jorkapp (27 May 2008)

I'm an AEC, and Kapp just happens to be on my nametapes.


----------



## 211RadOp (27 May 2008)

The trade I became when I enrolled in the Reg Force in '88


----------



## Sub_Guy (27 May 2008)

Dolphins are worn by Submariners all over the world as a symbol of being a fully qualified Submariner.  AES Ops sometimes hunt Submarines (although I am a NUB <--- USN Submariner term, and have yet to hunt for anything)


----------



## Cape Ape (27 May 2008)

From Cape Breton - (Cape Ape is a mainland term of endearment) Sometimes  :


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (27 May 2008)

Forlorn hope is a military term that comes from the Dutch verloren hoop, which should be translated as "lost troop".The Dutch word hoop (in its sense of troop in English).
In the days of muzzle-loading muskets it was most frequently used to refer to the first wave of soldiers attacking a breach in defences during a siege. It was likely that most members of the forlorn hope would be killed or wounded. The intention was that some would survive long enough to seize a foothold that could be reinforced, or at least that a second wave with better prospects could be sent in while the defenders were reloading or engaged in mopping up the remnants of the first wave.
A forlorn hope was typically led by a junior officer with hopes of personal advancement. If he survived, and performed courageously, he was almost guaranteed both a promotion and a long-term boost to his career prospects. As a result, despite the risks, there was often competition for the opportunity to lead the assault.

.....I am still looking for my "Forlorn Hope" or at least get credit for past ones........ :


----------



## OldSolduer (27 May 2008)

OldSolduer

Because I am old
Solduer?

Hit the u instead of the i when I registered. As you can tell I'm no typist.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> It's been said that I'd be likely to eat white Wonderbread in a trailerpark - as opposed to whole wheat bread from Gino's bakery like a goot Italian boy would eat.



What kinda Italian goes to an Italian bakery and eats WHOLE WHEAT?  I never saw a single loaf of whole wheat bread in three weeks visiting relatives in a city of ~30,000 in central Italy last month - I can see why some question yer Italian-ness!  ;D

As for me, I read *MIL*itary *NEWS* in *T*hunder *BAY*.


----------



## FutureQYR (27 May 2008)

Hopefully, the Res. regiment ill be sworn into in the fall


----------



## ironduke57 (27 May 2008)

ironduke57? Ironduke come´s from an important Space Battleship from the World´s largest SF series "Perry Rhodan". (Every week an new issue since the 60´s!This week issue 2441 will be out.) (My ava shows also an human Ship out of this series.)

57 come´s from my first EMail address at Hotmail, because there where 56 other people who wanted ironduke@hotmail.com. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## smoke (27 May 2008)

I got my name cooking bagels in one of those conveyer belt machines, it got stuck in there, and instead of unplugging it i tried digging it out and it  kinda broke apart and fell through the cracks and went onto the hot orange heating things, caught on fire and this black greyish cloud of smoke went in my face and I stunk like burnt toast all day,   This was in cadets mind you, borden... so it stuck with me for a while,

originally smokey but I chopped it down a bit.


----------



## FutureQYR (27 May 2008)

smoke said:
			
		

> I got my name cooking bagels in one of those conveyer belt machines, it got stuck in there, and instead of unplugging it i tried digging it out and it  kinda broke apart and fell through the cracks and went onto the hot orange heating things, caught on fire and this black greyish cloud of smoke went in my face and I stunk like burnt toast all day,   This was in cadets mind you, borden... so it stuck with me for a while,
> 
> originally smokey but I chopped it down a bit.




Lol


----------



## kingyyz (27 May 2008)

My nickname comes from playing online games. King = the top guy, and yyz = Toronto (airport code). Loosely translated to be "the best in Toronto". Couldn't think of anything else so I used it when I signed up here as well.


----------



## bartbandyrfc (27 May 2008)

From an excellent series of Canadian books called "The Bandy Papers".  Comprised of several books by Donald Jack, "the Bandy Papers" relate the exploits of Lieutenant (Acting Major General) Bartholomew Bandy, DSO, MC, DFC.  Bandy, who started his war service in the CEF, was subsequently transferred the RFC and then a bicycle battalion.  He is the quintessential anti-hero.  He is ugly (he looks like a horse), stupid, vain, and cowardly.  Basically, a lot like me.

Bart


----------



## NL_engineer (27 May 2008)

well mine is just the province in which I am from, and my trade.


----------



## BernDawg (27 May 2008)

Bern - Half of my first name and Dawg cause, believe it or not, I was the oldest guy in my sect so BernDawg has stuck with me for a few years now. I can't forget to mention that I should thank Tee-Dub for the N-name too.


----------



## Loachman (27 May 2008)

Self-explanatory.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 May 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Self-explanatory.



See above


----------



## 1feral1 (27 May 2008)

Wesley off that INet we all love to hate is as fol:

The name Wesley is of Old English origin, meaning “from the West meadow”. Given that we are firm believers in the virtues of Western values and thought, and that the term “meadow” is closely related to the meaning of “garth”, ie. a small garden, then the direct meaning of the name seems most suitable indeed.

I've learned something today

EDIT: So much for my Christian name, now I did my sur name. Its irish and means HANDSOM. Good gawd!


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

Veronica:

From wikipedia



> Veronica is a Latin female given name popularly supposed to derive from Vera Icon (true image).[1] Veronica is, in fact, the Latin form of the Greek name, Berenice.[2] Berenice is derived from pherein (bring) and nikê (victory), meaning "she who brings victory".[3][4]



Berenice!!?? WTF!!?? (I agree with the rest of it though!!)  >

So, that leaves the most accurate reflection, and thus true description of me, to be:

I was correct all along!!


----------



## 211RadOp (28 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Veronica:
> 
> From wikipedia
> 
> ...



What are you talking about?? This can't be the same Vern I've know for (insert number of years here)!!

 ;D


----------



## Yrys (28 May 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?? This can't be the same Vern I've know for (i_nest number of years here_)!!



Scared to put publicly a number there, are you  ;D ?

(spell check doesn't offer alternative to "publicly")


----------



## Mike Baker (28 May 2008)

> Michael
> Given Name
> 
> Pronunciation /maɪkəl/
> ...



Always knew I was good ;D

Baker


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?? This can't be the same Vern I've know for (insert number of years here)!!
> 
> ;D



Hmmm ... that'd be a quarter of a century.

Asshole.  

Grrrrr.  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (28 May 2008)

I didn't want to put in the number so as not to give any guess to your age.

But if you insist, yes it has been 25 years.


----------



## medaid (28 May 2008)

MedTech = MedTech was my first and the best MOC I've had since joining the CF.

In real life my first name means "Leader or King" and finds its roots in German.


----------



## Reccesoldier (28 May 2008)

Martin: Latin; The meaning is either "dedicated to Mars" or "war God" depending on where you get the info.


----------



## Yrys (28 May 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I didn't want to put in the number so as not to give any guess to your age.
> 
> But if you insist, yes it has been 25 years.



You meant that line in her profile : "Âge:  	39" ?


----------



## Rodahn (28 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Always knew I was good ;D
> 
> Baker



Okay Mischka  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (28 May 2008)

Mine's a bit confusing as it is a derivative of another name, the meaning of which is not well known and may have been Egyptian in origin.

Diminutive of "Mary"/ Dark skinned / Beloved / Star of the sea / Bitter / Great


----------



## ProPatria031 (28 May 2008)

ProPatria = RCR motto because I'm a royal, 031 is my MOC. so the 2 kinda go together. I know it sounds cheesy but it works


----------



## RobJackson28 (28 May 2008)

Twenty-seven Rob Jackson's registered before me.


----------



## TCBF (28 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Veronica ...  Berenice!!?? ...



- VERONICA?  BERNICE?  Oh, this just gets better and better...

 ;D

TCBF: Kinda like SPQR, but younger.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> TCBF: Kinda like SPQR, but younger.



Barely.... :rofl:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 May 2008)

_From: Brain of Midget_
Name meaning for the name: *Midget*

Definition: _He who lacks the ability to be taller than thou._


Midget


----------



## Reccesoldier (28 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> TCBF: Kinda like SPQR, but younger.



Not by much though.


----------



## Rodahn (28 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Veronica:
> 
> From wikipedia
> 
> ...



And tis quite a lovely beard on your veil.......  ;D I hope it's not a self portrait.......


----------



## FoverF (28 May 2008)

Function over Form


----------



## Joe_McSweeney (28 May 2008)

Joe = Joseph = Jehova increases.
McSweeney = Mc+Sweeney. 
Mc = Son of.
Sweeney = Pleasent.


----------



## armyvern (29 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - VERONICA?  BERNICE?  Oh, this just gets better and better...
> 
> ;D



You suggesting that I change my user name to Bernie?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (29 May 2008)

I have a suggestion:   What about Army Verny Berny ;D  or Army Berny Verny, depending on what you're feeling up to.  Then you'll have all your bases covered ;D  Just a suggestion


----------



## Yrys (29 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Army Berny Verny, depending on what you're feeling up to.  Then you'll have all your bases covered



I vote for that one   ...


----------



## Dolphado (29 May 2008)

My given name is a pretty simple one, Pearl, -"Gem of the sea"  Not that common though, Only ever met 3 people with the same name my whole life.


----------



## Hawk (29 May 2008)

Vern - maybe you should adopt what people tell me, "Don't start with me"  ;D


Hawk


----------



## deedster (29 May 2008)

Those members who have met me know that it is not a physical attribute  ;D

My first name is Didi 
= 2 "D"s thus, D Squared


----------



## lone bugler (29 May 2008)

em lone bugler....

I played the trumpet for a good eight years and rather proficient at playing bugle calls


----------



## The_Falcon (29 May 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> In real life my first name means "Leader or King" and finds its roots in German.



"One is who is like a God"(Michael) beats leader/king any day of the week and twice on Sundays. Badda Bing!!! Haahahah


----------



## Sigger (29 May 2008)

Who's goin chicken huntin...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> TCBF: Kinda like SPQR, but younger.



And humbler, right?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 May 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Who's goin chicken huntin...



We's goin chicken huntin..

Midget


----------



## tabernac (29 May 2008)

The _Cheeky Monkey_: a large yacht of the sail variety that my friend crewed on. The spinnaker had the image of a huge grinning monkey on it, but I can't help but think of this picture.


----------



## TCBF (30 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You suggesting that I change my user name to Bernie?



- I ain't here to cause no trouble..

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - I ain't here to cause no trouble..
> 
> ;D



OK then. Sometimes you make me wonder.  >

And, somehow, Bernie just doesn't seem to suit me very well  :-X ; then again, neither does Vern.  :-\


----------



## TCBF (30 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OK then. Sometimes you make me wonder.  >
> 
> And, somehow, Bernie just doesn't seem to suit me very well  :-X ; then again, neither does Vern.  :-\



- ArmyBern?


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - ArmyBern?





Freak. One day -- you'll be within my range ... and I just may ante up to buy you a beer.  :-*


----------



## S.Stewart (30 May 2008)

My Name is pretty straight forward, being first intital of given name, and then surname. 

For those that are interested, my given name as on birth certificate is Sorcha. It's pronouced "Sor" +"eh"+ "ka", if you don't say it with a gaelic accent, which I don't even have it doesn't sound right. The "christian" version of said name, post the whole St. Patrick is "Sarah". 

I personally hate both Sorcha and Sarah, both too close to my last name, therefore go by "Sar". Obviously my last name is scottish, I have been refered to as a half breed, as I am equal parts irish/scottish. Thus the mix of names.


----------



## ghyslyn (30 May 2008)

Ghyslyn, my real life first name, its unique and is rarely ever used for anything, if ever it is, I'm the one who's used it.

Seeing Sorcha's lengthy response I guess I'll do the same, the "normal" version of my name is Ghyslain, or Ghyslin, or Ghislain, or Ghislin, wait no, scrap that last one it looks weird, well my parents decided to "jazz it up" by giving me a second Y, I guess I'm double the man now.

The name Ghyslyn comes from the german root _gisel_ which means either "hostage" or "pledge", yes, my name means hostage. Interestingly enough it's the same root as my mother's name, Gisèle.


----------



## The_Falcon (30 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> We's goin chicken huntin..
> 
> Midget



Cut a motherf'ing chicken up, right!


----------



## Hawk (30 May 2008)

My real first name is Linda. This REALLY dates me, but when I was born there was a song called Linda, and my dad loved that song, it was always in his head. I've always hated that name, and I hate that song. Whenever I was pouting and Dad was teasing me he'd sing it to me. But I loved Dad and wouldn't change it. It isn't that we didn't have lovely names in our family. They could have named me after Dad's Mom - Ada Rose, or after my other Grandma, Grace, or combine the two - Ada Grace, or used the Gaelic of my Mom's name, Eilidh or Eilie (meaing moon or torch). They could have given me the Clan name, and my Mom's middle name-Cameron. Now there's a name to be proud of!


Hawk


----------



## TCBF (31 May 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Cut a motherf'ing chicken up, right!



- Clearly, I am on the outside of an inside joke.  What gives?


----------



## SigOpDraco (31 May 2008)

SigOp because of my trade, Draco is an old nickname I used on the internet since I was younger. Nothing too special


----------



## rmc_wannabe (31 May 2008)

Steven (origin Greek) "crown or regal"

I got this moniker due to a interfamily squabble. Being the first born son, I was required to take the first name of my grandfather. Now, here's the kicker. Mom's Scottish and my dad's Italian. The Italians would be PISSED if i got a Scottish name, and the Scottish would never allow an italian one. So my dad being the non conformist that he was said "the hell with you both" and decided on neither. The problem was .... he didn't have a name lol. So 2 days before I was born, the famous blues guitarist Stevie Ray Vaughn had died in a helicopter crash..... and somethign about that name spoke to my dad. So voila.... thats how I got my name.


----------



## Jack O. (31 May 2008)

Benjamin (Meaning Son of the South, or Right) Son of the Right, I thought that was cool, "From the Israelite tribe of Benjamin, son of Jacob" from the Book of Genesis it would appear. Ben meaning Son Of and jamin meaning The Right or the Right Hand, interesting I guess.

Originally supposed to be Joel, they had a thing for Billy Joel..


----------



## Hot Lips (31 May 2008)

Hmmm...perhaps the pic with my name would give one a clue as to where I acquired my name... :
Same trade too !!!!

Cheers
HL


----------



## wannabe SF member (31 May 2008)

When I ask people to describe my personality, the word Incongruous comes up the most often.


----------



## The_Falcon (31 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Clearly, I am on the outside of an inside joke.  What gives?



"Who's goin Chicken Huntin?  We's goin Chicken Huntin.  Cut a motherf*in Chicken up! Right!" = Lyrics to the song "Chicken Huntin" by ICP (Insane Clown Posse), Artist's and Founders of Psychopathic Records.


----------



## Calgone (1 Jun 2008)

Calgary 1, I couldn't think of much else so I tossed that one up and it worked.


----------



## eurowing (1 Jun 2008)

Eurowing - When I was posted to Geilenkirchen Germany, I brought my Gold Wing with me.  I was riding my wing in Europe......  hence Eurowing.  I still have the bike, which is named Yukon Gold.  I spent the first 9 years of my life in Yukon and my particular wing (85 Limited Edition) is gold in colour.  So, it is called Yukon Gold


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Jun 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> "One is who is like a God"(Michael) beats leader/king any day of the week and twice on Sundays. Badda Bing!!! Haahahah


Yeah I know I'm good ;D


Baker


----------



## JimMorrison19 (1 Jun 2008)

Trevor = "big village". 

Little people live in me.


----------



## TCBF (2 Jun 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> "Who's goin Chicken Huntin?  We's goin Chicken Huntin.  Cut a motherf*in Chicken up! Right!" = Lyrics to the song "Chicken Huntin" by ICP (Insane Clown Posse), Artist's and Founders of Psychopathic Records.



- I read the lyrics: the song is rascist.


----------



## Harley Sailor (2 Jun 2008)

JimMorrison19 said:
			
		

> Trevor = "big village".
> 
> Little people live in me.



Trevor = "big village" 
Village = Canada (From history lesson)

Therefore 
Trevor = Big Canuck

Interesting


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Jun 2008)

Supersonic : Faster than the speed of sound... I'm a very fast speaker...

Max:  Abbreviation of my first name

Max


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> OldSolduer
> 
> Because I am old
> Solduer?
> ...


I've seen it spelled "Solduer" in olde English.  That's why I thought it was written like that.


----------



## dangerboy (2 Jun 2008)

So did I as, he was taught olde English when he went to school. ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2008)

My "nom de plume" for here is perhaps not as self-explanatory as it would seem.
"Mortarman" because I was mortar platoon commander.
"Rockpainter" because, as a member of The RCR, I apparently like to paint rocks ;D

My real name
Beloved (Hebrew in Origin)
Determined Protector (Germanic in Origin)
Comrade in Battle or Spear-friend. (Old English, most likely from Anglo-Saxon in origin)


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jun 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> My "nom de plume" for here is perhaps not as self-explanatory as it would seem.
> "Mortarman" because I was mortar platoon commander.
> "Rockpainter" because, as a member of The RCR, I apparently like to paint rocks ;D



You forgot to mention who gave you, and why you got the name  ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Jun 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - I read the lyrics: the song is rascist.



????  the "Chickens" it refers to are the ultra-right wing, bible thumping, bigots, from the US deep south.  Are the lyrics offensive? Yeah, but racist? No.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Jun 2008)

Yes Dangerboy I went to ye olde schoolhouse, where they learned us barbers could be doctors too. Anyone fancy a good bleeding?

Oh by the way "Bring out yer dead!"


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Yes Dangerboy I went to ye olde schoolhouse, where they learned us barbers could be doctors too. Anyone fancy a good bleeding?
> 
> Oh by the way "Bring out yer dead!"


:rofl:

I also thought you were also Dentists, no? ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Jun 2008)

I don't remember being a dentist...might have been! ;D

"Bring out yer dead"


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> "Bring out yer dead"



"But I'm not dead yet!"


----------



## Rodahn (2 Jun 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> I also thought you were also Dentists, no? ;D



Doc Holliday?


----------



## gun plumber (2 Jun 2008)

My trade's nickname.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Jun 2008)

"But I'm not dead yet!"  

"Ya soon will be"


----------



## gaspasser (4 Jun 2008)

My original of gaspasser was from the fact that I worked in refueling when I signed up here.  Then I changed it to BYT Driver...Big Yellow Truck, which is the colour of the refueling trucks, which is a little more PC. ALthough I now work at heavy equipment, still driving BYTs!!!
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## TCBF (4 Jun 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> ????  the "Chickens" it refers to are the ultra-right wing, bible thumping, bigots, from the US deep south.  Are the lyrics offensive? Yeah, but racist? No.



- I do not consider either 'ultra right wing' or 'bible thumping' acts of civil disorder.  Yeah, it's racist.


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Jun 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - I do not consider either 'ultra right wing' or 'bible thumping' acts of civil disorder.  Yeah, it's racist.



And conviently you neglect to address the third one.  Whatever your entitled to your own opinion, even if its out to lunch.


----------



## ghyslyn (5 Jun 2008)

Don't you need to be against a race to be racist?


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

Racism, by its simplest definition, is discrimination based on racial group. 
Wikipedia

ICP, however rash and rude - are actually quite decent. Many of their songs offer help for victims, and oppose wrongdoing.
Juggalo 4 life


----------



## TCBF (5 Jun 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> And conviently you neglect to address the third one.  Whatever your entitled to your own opinion, even if its out to lunch.



- The third one, I am with you on that.  Anyway, there appears to be a double standard in the world when it comes to defining racism, but that, I suppose, is the political reality of the day.


----------



## emmiee (5 Jun 2008)

EMMA  
Gender: Feminine 

Usage: English, French, Italian, Finnish, Dutch 

Pronounced: EM-a (English)   [key] 

Derived from Germanic ermen meaning "whole" or "universal". This name was borne by the mother of Edward the Confessor and by an 11th-century German saint. This is also the name of the central character in Jane Austen's novel 'Emma', the matchmaker Emma Woodhouse. 

Taken from: http://www.behindthename.com/name/emma


----------



## dukkadukka (5 Jun 2008)

Dukka essentially means blah.  There SHOULD be another dukka at the end of my name but it's always too long! (So it would be blah blah blah!!!) 
I've had it forever, back to American Idol season 1, Kelly Clarkson said "dukka, dukka, dukka" after bad reviews! (Back when I was a reality show junkie!!)


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jun 2008)

"Kyle Andrew William Dorricott"

Kyle= It is of Gaelic origin, and its meaning is "narrow, straight".

Andrew=  It is of Greek origin, and its meaning is "man, warrior"

William= It is of Old German origin, and its meaning is "will helmet, protection".

Dorricott= This interesting and unusual surname is of Anglo-Saxon origin, and is a topographical name for a "dweller near the enclosure or shelter for deer or wild beasts".



So in conclusion, I am a Straight Warrior Protector who dwells near a deer shelter.  Well that figures... :


----------



## TN2IC (6 Jun 2008)

Sgt Schultz, it's from the TV hit Hogan Heroes. I find I can really relate to Schultz very well.

My old C/S was TN2IC.. which was Transport 2nd in command. I was a section 2ic at the time. 

Sgt Schultz



> "Colonel Hogan, if you ever escape, be a good fellow and take me with you."


----------

